# Prefilter for a canister intake....



## Solo707 (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone out there using a prefilter for their canister filter? If so what brand are you using? Fluval edge prefilters are too small for the intake on a 306.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I just use aquaclear 30 sponges ...cheap but effective.


----------



## Solo707 (Mar 31, 2008)

So I take it you just poke a hole on the top of the sponge and fit it over the intake?


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I use the stainless screen one on my eheim 2217. I had shrimp and fish deaths from clogged foam prefilters. The foam ones are not a problem if maintenance is routine, one or two busy week can be disastrous though.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a HUGE pond filter on my 2217. But I really want to try those stainless ones, much cleaner looking....pair that with a pair of stainless lily pipes...OMG MY WALLET lol


----------



## Solo707 (Mar 31, 2008)

Where can I get a stainless intake? I've never heard of stainless lily pipes though.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=185620&highlight=stainless


----------



## Solo707 (Mar 31, 2008)

Those pipes do look nice but, WAAY too expensive. Id prefer just the stainless mesh intake.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

There is a thread in the power sellers that has the stainless mesh intake. 

If you think about it, they are just as expensive as ADA's...but they wont break =).

I been drooling over them, and very tempted to buy them for my new setup


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

The sponge prefilter that dr foster and smith sells work great, fit on my 406 with the stock priming ball valve still in place


----------



## KGsPFT (Jun 28, 2012)

I use the Fluval Edge pre-filter sponge on my Eheim ECCO 2234, and a Penguin 660R reverse flow pre-filter sponge for my Eheim Classic 2217 (stock intake pipes). Both at Big Al's.


----------

